# Pfsh - Please help settle office debate



## perkins05 (Aug 9, 2011)

Please help settle office debate... When Doc only states PFSH unchange from previous note enough to count or must the date of that encounter be notated to count?

All opinions are appreciated!!!!


----------



## zafiro18 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pfsh*

There is no insurance company out there that will accept that.  PFSH is not an acceptable medical abbreviation.  That is like some doctors that use CTBS,it means called to bedside, but we could not use it because it is not an acceptable abbreviation. Gotta love the drs and their abbreviations that they try and use.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 9, 2011)

perkins05 said:


> Please help settle office debate... When Doc only states PFSH unchange from previous note enough to count or must the date of that encounter be notated to count?
> 
> All opinions are appreciated!!!!



Your provider needs to document more:

A ROS and/or a PFSH obtained during an earlier encounter does not need to be rerecorded
if there is evidence that the physician reviewed and updated the previous
information. This may occur when a physician updates his or her own record or in an
institutional setting or group practice where many physicians use a common record.
The review and update may be documented by:
• Describing any new ROS and/or PFSH information or noting there has been
no change in the information; and
• Noting the date and location of the earlier ROS and/or PFSH.


http://www.cms.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/eval_mgmt_serv_guide-ICN006764.pdf


----------

